# Is this the best theater layout or what?? (PICS)



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

Ignore the storage items of course...



















Looks narrower in the pic's because it's nearly 40' long! I'm gonna frame in about 28 to 30 feet of the space (forward of the PVC drain plumbing)
It's 7.5' high at the highest point, and 12.5' wide...before framing.

I plan on putting a bar at the back wall, consession stand, etc...
2 row seating, possibly 3...

I want an Art Deco feel to it...metal clam-shell scones, a large, arched stage, heavy drapes surrounding the screen, large casings, crowns and baseboard trim...
Maybe a pair of pilasters off the stage and panel moldings along the sides...

The ceiling offers some challenges...

The central heating duct is off center...I think I'll frame around it, making it wider, to center it...
The gas main runs along the right hand side below the joists as well...I'll need to frame around it, or have a gas fitter move it towards the outside wall, and I'll hide it behind the wall framing.

Basically, a kind of coffered ceiling look...the dropped framed part will be drywalled/painted...the rest will be a tin ceiling tile reproduction type...

The floor will be DriCore, carpeted...

I plan on spray-foam insulating the walls and framing with 2X3" studs to preserve as much width as possible...

What'cha think!?!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If it were me, I'd move the ducting off to one side and enclose it in a soffit so the middle of the ceiling isn't low. Another on the other side for symmetry will balance things.

Try not to use spray foam insulation. It has basically zero acoustical value. Standard wall insulation with a vapor barrier will work much better.

Bryan


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

bpape said:


> If it were me, I'd move the ducting off to one side and enclose it in a soffit so the middle of the ceiling isn't low. Another on the other side for symmetry will balance things.
> 
> Try not to use spray foam insulation. It has basically zero acoustical value. Standard wall insulation with a vapor barrier will work much better.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks for the tips! I like the R value of the spray foam...much better than fiberglass (I'm in Canada eh!). But accoustics matter!

Moving the ducting would be a MAJOR job...
There are two upstairs duct right in the middle of the room as well...which might work fine for the coffered ceiling?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a good space for a theater. Its very similar to the one I have but mine is 15' wide:T It will work very well with two rows of seating. You wont be able to go much bigger than a 96" screen as you will need room for the speakers on either side without stuffing them into the corners.


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Looks like a good space for a theater. Its very similar to the one I have but mine is 15' wide:T It will work very well with two rows of seating. You wont be able to go much bigger than a 96" screen as you will need room for the speakers on either side without stuffing them into the corners.


I think a 50+" plasma will work okay for 2 row seating depth...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For the price you will pay for the 50+" plasma you would be better off with a projector, your space is ideal for one.


----------



## WuNgUn (Sep 26, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> For the price you will pay for the 50+" plasma you would be better off with a projector, your space is ideal for one.


Yeah? I'll have to do some research on projectors and screens...
I was thinking projectors were VERY expensive.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can easily get a used 1080p projector for under $1200CAD or a new 720p projector like this Sanyo PLV z60 for $1300CAD. This site is also located in Canada.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, spray foam for R value: what about half spray/half batting? Best of both worlds...


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

ahhhh, I remember when my basement looked like that. Thank god its done now.

Couple notes. Moving the ducts over a couple feet may not be that bad, the upstairs connections would fit between the floor joists. You'll loose some airflow from dual 90 angles though. worth consulting a pro on that one. HVAC is very tricky stuff.

Spray foam is pretty money stuff. Might sacrifice a small amount of acoustical benfit for the sake of r value and moisture resistance. Looks ike a pretty damp space....

make sure you leave an access panel for your DMV main stack clean out. 

Plasma? Plasma? come on man, if your going to do it, do it right!! You could easily fit a 105" acoustically transparent screen in there. Check out my thread (monkeyboy theater). I have a 103" AT screen in a 10'7" wide space. Doesn't look cramped at all and all my AV gear is hiden behind the screen. The seymor AT screen is soooo money! I have an epson 8100 1080p projector and AT screen. total cost of both (with DIY screen frame and velvet, etc) was around $1800. The impact of the big screen can not be understated. TO me, it really is the difference between a TV room and a home theater.

Finally, ummm what is a 2 x 3 stud? Not that you really need uber insulation in a basement space (due to the insulating effect of the ground) but its often easier to run wires, insulate, install outlets, run conduit, etc etc etc. in standard sized framing. Your room is plenty wide, I doubt you'll ever think "man, I WISH I had that extra 2"'s of width.

My last bit of sage advice... wait until fall/winter to start your project. I spent the whole summer of 06 building a bathroom on the second floor. How did I enjoy the precious 5 months of sunshine that we get in Oregon? Plumbing, tiling,and grouting my new bathroom  

Have fun!!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The idea of the batt vs foam is that it stops the cavity acting like a drum. The foam does nothing. The deeper the batt insulated cavity, the lower the resonant frequency and the lower it will help to stop/absorb.

Bryan


----------

